# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Event - Sự kiện >  Sửa chữa máy bơm nước quận hoàn kiếm 0972575290

## suachuadiennuoc

Sau 15 phút khách hàng gọi đến thợ sẽ có mặt tại gia đình bạn để tiến hành kiểm tra. Đặc biết trước khi tiến hành sửa kỹ thuật viên sẽ báo lý do máy hỏng cũng như gía cả  trước khi tiến hành *sửa chữa máy bơm nước*
- Chuyên sửa chữa máy bơm công nghiệp, máy bơm nước gia đình, máy bơm tăng áp, máy bơm áp lực, máy bơm các hãng Tsurumi, Luckypro, LEO, Mitsuky, Ture, Matra,  Pentax,  Vertix,  Wilo,  APP, Ebara, Panasonic, Sena, Sealand, Selton, Hanil…-* Sửa máy bơm nước* chạy nhưng không lên nước.- *Sửa máy bơm nước* chạy kêu gằn, có mùi khét.- *Sửa máy bơm nước* chạy có tiếng ồn, kêu to.- *Sửa máy bơm nước* chạy nghe tiếng nước chảy không đều, có hiện tượng bị giật.- *Sửa máy bơm nước* có hiện tượng khi đóng điện cho máy bơm chạy. Ap tô mát nguồn cấp điện của động cơ bị ngắt mạch hoặc cầu chì nguồn bị cháy đứt (nổ cầu chì) ngay.- *Sửa máy bơm nước* bị cháy động cơ máy.- *Sửa máy bơm nước* chạy động cơ điện nhanh bị nóng.- *Sửa máy bơm nước* có động cơ máy bơm bị rò điện ra vỏ (chạm mát).- *Sửa máy bơm nước* có điện vào nhưng máy không chạy.- *Sửa máy bơm nước* không vào điện.- *Sửa máy bơm nước* chạy không ngăt, do bị hỏng phao điện (trong bồn nước), phao cơ.- *Sửa máy bơm nước* bị hỏng van 1 chiều.- *Sửa máy bơm nước* bị hỏng rơ – le ở loại bơm áp lực.- *Sửa máy bơm nước* bị hỏng phốt chận, gãy cánh quạt.- *Sửa máy bơm nước* khi động cơ bơm nước quay rất chậm và nước chảyChi nhánh : Số 11 Hàng Chiếu, hoàn Kiếm, Hà NộiĐiện Thoại : 0972575290 - 0965673130

----------

